# Oily Skin



## Kerri (Mar 8, 2005)

My sister and I both have a problem with oily skin and acne. My sister went to the doctor and he told her one thing she could do was wash her face with shampoo! (After she's washed her face normally). He said shampoo for dandruff works best.

Ever since, every other day, I've been washing my face with Head & Shoulders and my face has cleared up and its looking a lot better.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats interesting...Never heard of anything like that but hey whatever works!! (and pretty cheap too Id assume!)


----------



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

very interesting indeed!!! I'll tell that one around!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2005)

I love Cetaphil Facial Cleanser.  I have combo skin adn it has reduced my # of issues (i.e. breakouts) significantly.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 8, 2005)

wow that is awesome..i've never heard of that befor either! I always thought any kind of shampoo and contindior would break me out..esp. conditionor because i used to break out on my shoulders sometimes and it was because i washed my hair and the con. would rinse off on my shoulders!..But hey, im gonna give the shampoo thingy a try!


----------



## Kerri (Mar 8, 2005)

Yea, I thought it was crazy too. But it worked for me & my sis so Yay to that!


----------



## caterpillar_23 (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool! I'm going to try that on my back.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_I love Cetaphil Facial Cleanser.  I have combo skin adn it has reduced my # of issues (i.e. breakouts) significantly._

 
same here. cetaphil is amazing


----------



## solardame (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh wow, never would have thought dandruff shampoo. Although, I've seen some in stores that have Salicylic Acid.

This was years ago.. A lady my mom worked with had real bad acne and a derm had her using Lava bar soap to smooth out the scars. Omg, have you seen this gritty sh*t? Hehe, no freaking way would I dare put that on my face.


----------



## Kerri (Mar 13, 2005)

eww, i don't think i'd want to put that on my face either. lol


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2005)

what's the ingredient in the dandruff shampoo that helps? that's definitely very interesting.


----------



## banana (Apr 6, 2005)

I use spectro gel.  It's a Canadian brand for problematic skin.  In a pinch I've used baby shampoo and dove beauty bar but those are more drying.  I couldn't imagine putting head and shoulders on my face.  I have to use it sometimes for dandruff and when it drips on my face it burns!


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

When I worked at BBW I had more than one person come in to buy the AntiBac soaps for their face!  They seem to be really harsh, but they all swore it helped their oilies.  I haven't tried it myself, but maybe it's worth a shot?


----------

